

ExploreRails on Kickstarter - Screencasts exploring the Ruby on Rails internals - markmcspadden
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1295127299/explorerails-the-inaugural-6-episodes

======
jessed
I think a code deep dive is always a good thing. I like seeing what's under
the hood and seeing what's behind the magic.

I hope this gets some traction.

------
oscardelben
Great idea. FTIW I'm also writing a book on Rails Internals.

~~~
markmcspadden
Any details on the book? (I obviously think it's a great subject matter.)

~~~
oscardelben
Not yet, but will be soon.

